# Flightliner Help



## Ernbar (Nov 3, 2019)

Looking at this one. Looks pretty complete and in good shape but is the Flightliner decal missing on the chain guard? I believe the pedals may not be original . Any idea as to a value? Thoughts and comments welcomed.


----------



## Oilit (Nov 5, 2019)

Ernbar said:


> Looking at this one. Looks pretty complete and in good shape but is the Flightliner decal missing on the chain guard? I believe the pedals may not be original . Any idea as to a value? Thoughts and comments welcomed.
> View attachment 1090133



Is the asking price reasonable? I think you're right, there should be a name on the chain guard, and maybe something on the tank, so it could be a re-paint. But if it's well done and the price is right...


----------



## Sven (Nov 5, 2019)

Tank decals







Chainguard


----------



## Sven (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Nov 5, 2019)

IMO.....This price is excessive. It doesnt even have the "springer " fork. And a two speed bendix isnt gonna raise the price that high


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 5, 2019)

Oilit said:


> Is the asking price reasonable? I think you're right, there should be a name on the chain guard, and maybe something on the tank, so it could be a re-paint. But if it's well done and the price is right...




Asking price is $300 and 3 hours away from me. That is one long drive.


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 5, 2019)

Sven I agree. Ebay is just out of control and throw in the shipping that jacks up everything.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 5, 2019)

Looks like a nice bike for $300.00 ..........................I agree , that's a LONG drive .     Ask the seller if it's a re-paint .   AND ALL the questions you can think of pertaining to the bike.   I always ask how long they have owned the bike ( That way you'll know how attached or not attached they are to it ).    Also ask about the hub working properly..............many people avoid the subject.     It looks really nice to me.   But YOUR time is worth something to pick it up ( Maybe some bargaining power there )    Good luck .


----------



## BrentP (Nov 9, 2019)

Sven said:


> IMO.....This price is excessive. It doesnt even have the "springer " fork. And a two speed bendix isnt gonna raise the price that high



That asking price is insane.  What the heck are people thinking?  It has the wrong tank decal on it as well, but it's easy enough to source the proper J.C. Higgins decal.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Nov 10, 2019)

26" wheels of 24? Makes a big difference IMHO.


----------

